# 1974 Suburban 10 Speed



## bikemonkey (Sep 5, 2017)

Just finished this old boy and thought I would share a few photographs.

Album here


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Dec 21, 2017)

very nice suburban ! they are great riding bikes ,  i have a black 27" i would'nt sell, not perfect but it rides that way


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 21, 2017)

Excellent job. That's one pristine piece!


----------

